

Show HN: Redis Dashboard - nkrode
https://github.com/kumarnitin/RedisLive#readme

======
antirez
Great output, but IMHO the data source should change to be just INFO and not
MONITOR: with Redis 2.4 you can't show top-commands. With 2.6 INFO has enough
data about this (see INFO commandstats).

About top-keys, no way to show this without MONITOR, but it's not the most
important bit of the visualization IMHO.

So very cool but a tool like this should not try to capture the stream of the
commands executed by instead rely on what the system can provide as already
aggregated stats.

~~~
nkrode
agreed on MONITOR command, i rather just use INFO however on our deployment,
top keys and commands are usually the most important information i'm looking
for and with 2.4 there is currently no way.

~~~
antirez
When full monitoring is needed (like for the top keys) but still the analysis
must be run continuously on a production instance, maybe in the next version
of MONITOR (already planned) we could say to it "give me N items and return
back in normal mode", or a similar thing but with time (for instance 1
millisecond), so that it is possible to perform some kind of polling that has
no serious impacts on the server. Well I'll think about this when I'll
reimplement monitoring :)

~~~
nkrode
In redislive, the monitoring duration is configurable via command line
argument, the idea is to schedule it as a cron job and monitor every 6 hrs for
1-2 minutes, that's enough to build the trend for analytics.

------
djtriptych
Worth browsing the code just to see some very well organized source for a
tornado+redis+backbone stack, which is pretty popular I think on the real-time
web.

~~~
nkrode
thanks, i think the javascripts can use some bundling love.

------
ya3r
When I see these things I always wonder, what is the best way to integrate
these monitoring stuff into your existing stack.

So server restarts and failures are just okay.

Anyone used similar monitoring utilities in production?

------
true_religion
This is the first one I've seen that uses Python as a backend.

Since Python is all I use in my shop, you've earned yourself my dearest thanks
and a new follower.

------
drewolson
I noticed you're using tornado but appear to be using the standard (non-
evented?) python redis library. Does using this library block tornado's event
loop? Did you look at other tools like brukva[1]?

[1] <https://github.com/evilkost/brukva>

~~~
nkrode
brukva looks interesting, i'll check it out. thnx.

------
billrobertson42
The text for the upper boxes is easy to read on the full sized png, but
difficult when scaled when showing in the github page. If the smaller size is
the default it could be an issue.

I also think you should make scales for "Used Memory" and "Memory Consumption"
the same.

Looks good though.

~~~
nkrode
the screenshot has been resized, the text is much larger otherwise.

agreed on the scales.

------
steelthread666
Looks somewhat similar to something a wrote a few months back.
<http://steelthread.github.com/redmon/>. Your solution looks good, well done.

~~~
nkrode
cool, i like the CLI interface - i was thinking of doing a similar widget too.
are you still actively working on that project?

------
JOnAgain
sorry for not just digging through the source, but what are you using for the
charts?

Are you storing metric data? or is it all in the browser? (e.g. do you get the
full screen you just showed when you first open it up, or is it like a process
mon where it's all 0 until you look at it)?

~~~
nkrode
Using Google Charts.

For storing the data i have a sqlite implementation and a redis
implementation. sqlite works out of the box by default, but i prefer the redis
implementation, much faster.
[https://github.com/kumarnitin/RedisLive/blob/master/src/data...](https://github.com/kumarnitin/RedisLive/blob/master/src/dataprovider/redisprovider.py)

------
daa
Nice! I've been looking for something to give me a better feel for what's
going on.

------
vailripper
This looks awesome. Anyone know of a similar project for MongoDB?

~~~
nkrode
we can easily extend this for MongoDB, if you are interested lets connect.

~~~
vailripper
Unfortunately my free time is a bit swamped with some side projects right now
- will definitely get in touch when things die down.

